# Need some friends



## Poppymol14 (Jan 27, 2022)

I need some friends on animal crossing could anyone please add me SW-3555-4102-5238


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 27, 2022)

I'd be happy to add you. Maybe you can help me tame my islands flower overgrowth lol


----------



## Poppymol14 (Jan 27, 2022)

pottercrossing said:


> I'd be happy to add you. Maybe you can help me tame my islands flower overgrowth lol


Great thanks could you add me please


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 27, 2022)

I have sent you a request


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 27, 2022)

i have my switch code on my profile!


----------



## Aniawww (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi.
I've open gate for friends to visit.
More than welcome to come over.
SW-2202-8814-1234


----------



## Poppymol14 (Feb 13, 2022)

Aniawww said:


> Hi.
> I've open gate for friends to visit.
> More than welcome to come over.
> SW-2202-8814-1234


Added you


----------



## Laurr1972 (Mar 3, 2022)

Poppymol14 said:


> I need some friends on animal crossing could anyone please add me SW-3555-4102-5238


I will add you

	Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2022



Poppymol14 said:


> Added you


I will pls


----------



## Laurr1972 (Mar 3, 2022)

I added you both mine is SW-6335-5604-6705


----------



## just_zoshin (Apr 3, 2022)

Friend code: SW-4812-8032-0145

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2022



Aniawww said:


> Hi.
> I've open gate for friends to visit.
> More than welcome to come over.
> SW-2202-8814-1234


May I add you as well?


----------

